# Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln



## Thorsten Z (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo kennt jemand von euch einen schönen Strand zum Brandungsangeln? ich war jetzt schon fünf mal in Hohenfelde haben auch Abends immer gute Dorsche gefangen! da wir aber immer von Morgens bis nächsten Tag morgens Angeln in der Hoffnung auf ein paar schöne Butts oder Klieschen ,es aber in Hohenfelde irgendwie nicht geklappt hat#c hoffe ich ihr könnt mir ein paar gute Tips geben! für jeden Tip bin ich sehr dankbar !#6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

Moin,
ich hab deine Frage mal ins Brandungsforum verschoben.
Helfen kann ich dir nicht weil die Gegend wo du fischen möchtest für mich zu weit ist. Es sei denn du möchtest mal nach MV kommen dann könnte ich dir Tipps geben.


----------



## Norbi (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

Moin Thorsten!
Wenn Du auf Platte gehen willst,versuche es doch mal am Weissenhäuser-Strand (ist der Plattenstrand)


----------



## degl (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

Hallo,

auch gut ist Heidkate,liegt von Kiel aus vor Schönberg und ist immer für Platte und Dosch gut...............werde Montag wohl wieder da sein..................:vik: 

gruß degl


----------



## Thorsten Z (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

Danke für die Antworten werde dann vielleicht mal Weißenhaus ausprobieren !


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (16. März 2007)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

Ist zwar ein bißchen weiter aber relativ sicher zum fangen.
Fehmarn: Hinter der Sundbrücke rechts, auf der kleinen Spitze (muß man leider sehr früh da sein).
Westermarkelsdorfer Strand, denn umsonst werden dort auch nicht die Meisterschaften ausgetragen.
Melde Dich mal mit ein paar "Erfolgsfotos" und wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## fimo (16. März 2007)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

... und auch Surendorf kann einige Traumflundern aufweisen ...


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

ich bin kein Brandungsangler wollt aber mit Wahthose und Spinnrute bischen auf Dorsch versuchen und suche noch nen schönen Strand auf der Insel ... 
( Tipps auch gerne per PN ) 
Wir sind mit der Familie dort und abends hätte ich noch bischen Zeit und die Sucht ruft 
danke und Gruss


----------



## Baum1309 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

Hi Zandermichi,

ich bin zwar eher nicht der Spinnfischer auf Dorsch und kann dir daher eher nur die Brandungsstrände nennen, aber dort geht Spinnfischen eigentlich auch.
Marienleuchte ist immer eine Empfehlung wert. Am besten "am Wendehammer" parken, direkt runter an den Strand und sich Richtung Presen durchfischen.
Westermarkelsdorf ist auch nicht schlecht oder halt das "Riff" zwischen Altenteil und Teichhof. 
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Meefo 46 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

Moin 

Ich empfehle dir mal keinen bestimmten Strand,aber sage mal wo

und wie ich angeln würde.

Erst mal Abends in die Nacht hinein,dann schauen das Tiefes

Wasser mit meinen würfen erreicht wird,wenn dann der wind

tagsüber auf dem Strand lag gut.Das zweite wäre früh morgens

alles andere siehe oben.Wathose ist sinnvoll,aber kein muß.

Petri-Heil  Jochen.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

DAnke Jungs !!!

das mir abends ist klar aber zb. der Grüne Brink wo wir surfen ist gefühlt 2 Km stehtief und da könnte ich weit werfen #h das meine ich kenne mich halt mit dem Meeresangeln dort nicht aus 
war nur einmal in Kiel und Sonderburg das halt was anderes  

danke aber gruss Michi


----------



## dorschfreund85 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

Ich greife das thema hier mal auf .

moin erstmal ich wollte morgen bzw heute mit nem brandungsneuling los und um ihn auch richtig anzufixen wollte ich mal so reinhöre welchen stran man so für platten noch gescheit beangeln kann ohne weit werfen zu müssen.

bin für jeden rat sehr dankbar

mfg


----------



## Baum1309 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> Ich greife das thema hier mal auf .
> 
> moin erstmal ich wollte morgen bzw heute mit nem brandungsneuling los und um ihn auch richtig anzufixen wollte ich mal so reinhöre welchen stran man so für platten noch gescheit beangeln kann ohne weit werfen zu müssen.
> 
> ...



ich würde euch weissenhaus empfehlen. Wenn du beim Einlauf parkst nach rechts so ca 100m. Du siehst dort oben an der Straße den Beginn eines kleinen wäldchens. Da bist du dann richtig. Alternativ Fehmarn niobe, altenteil oder teichhof. Viel Erfolg und große perlen mitnehmen wegen den krebsen.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

Moin Baum danke für den tipp .
Dann geht heute wohl weissenhaus da fehmarn zuweit ist,falls mein nachwuchsangler früher kommen sollte :-D

aber sag warum grade 100m rechts vorm einlauf ist es da tiefer oder welche bewandnis hat das?


----------



## Baum1309 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

Dort hast du bei ca 60m wurfweite eine kleine rinnen und dort stehen die Fische. Ihr könnt auch die Straße oberhalb vom Strand entlanglaufen kurz nach Anfang des wäldchens geht auch ein kleiner weg runter zum Strand.  Ist einfacher auf dem Asphalt zu laufen. Viel Erfolg und berichte. Ich war zuletzt im April dort und konnte über 10 platten mitnehmen. Als System hatte ich das wishbone nachläufer.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

Moin
also wir waren gestern bei weissenhaus los und es war auch erfolgreich. in 3h hatte ich 4Goldbutt von 32-36 und 2 leos 40 und 42.meine beiden brandungs neulinge hatten immer hin je 2platten aber die waren alle zu klein.zudem hatten wir jede menge kraut.deswegen auch nur 3h angelzeit.gefangen hab ich die leos auf wishnone und die platten auf standart 2arm systehm.


----------



## Baum1309 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Guter Strand zum Brandungsangeln*

Petri zu den Fängen


----------

